# USB Keyboard Now Works with 721 v1.07!



## FrankD1

I was puzzling over the significance of the keyboard options in the "view preferences" menu of the new 721 software (standard or Disk keyboard), so on a whim I plugged in a Microsoft brand keyboard with USB adapter, and it works! Not sure if this was mentioned already... I just plugged it in, went into the keyboard menu, switched it from standard keyboard to Dish, then back to standard (not sure if that was required, but I figured it might help with the detection). Anyway, I was able to use the kbd arrow buttons to move around the menus, and type in searches. Give it a try!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Hey thats cool, I didn't try that! Makes searching easier if it does work!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DmitriA

How do you bring up the menu?


----------



## FrankD1

I used the menu button on the remote. Not sure if one of the keyboard buttons has been mapped to the menu function- I didn't have time to mess around with it a lot. I'll try to figure it out later when I get a chance (if someone doesn't beat me to it).



> _Originally posted by DmitriA _
> *How do you bring up the menu? *


----------



## Jacob S

What other things can we do with this receiver using the usb and other connections on it?


----------



## cnsf

how about a wireless USB keyboard?


----------



## sjhill01

It shouldn't matter - the wireless features are provided by the keyboard's transmitter and receiver, not the computer, so it won't know the difference.


----------



## DmitriA

Has anyone tried a USB mouse?


----------



## FrankD1

Here are the commands I've been able to map so far:

F1- Info
F2- Menu
F3- View
F4- Guide

F10- PIP
F11- Position (PIP)
F12- Swap (PIP)


----------



## motjes2

Well, after seeing this posting I used a mac keyboard and it function as FrankD1 said. I also tested a USB mouse and to my surprise it also worked. However, the cursor is not visible in the green background of the search window although you can see it when it highlights the buttons. I played breakout with the mouse but breakout freezes the mouse before finishing the first game. This is the only thing I tested... What is cool is that you can see the cursor in the Guide and double click the shows that you want to record...

P.S. it looks like the mouse is not very stable. It dissapears on me and I have to disconnect it from the 721 and then re-connect. :blush:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Good finds guys! Thanks!

(BTW I just to warn folks, not to get too USB happy as plugging some USB devices (scanners, printers, MP3 players, etc) into the 721 that were not quite meant for the 721 may possibly cause you some issues.)


----------



## Bill D

What does a wireless USB keyboard cost, I wish we knew whether they were going to charge us (I'm sure they will) for the Dish keyboard when it comes out..
You would figure after $550 they would throw in the keyboard..


----------



## motjes2

************************************
By FrankD1

Here are the commands I've been able to map so far:

F1- Info
F2- Menu
F3- View
F4- Guide

F10- PIP
F11- Position (PIP)
F12- Swap (PIP)
************************************************

Here are a few more:

Hold shift + number 3 key = Search screen
End key = Turns on/off receiver
<---- This key = Theme screen
-----> This key = Browse Screen
Enter key = Select
Esc = Cancel

While you are using the guide, you may hit F4 to change your favorite list of channels.

With the arrow up or down you can use to change channels up/down.

Page up/down on the keyboard can be used on most screens that have a page up/down function.

The Backspace key is used as a delete in most screens.

F2-Menu will give you access to the entire list of the 721 functions including the pvr screen and the timer screen.

These commands can be executed with the numeric pad of the keyboard:

DEL = Brings up System Information Screen
8 = Brings up the PVR Record Event Screen
- = Reboots 721 (Do not press unless you really want to reboot the 721)

F5 + F3 = shows "Remote Batteries Low" message. I do not know whether this is useful.

Backspace = Recall (while viewing a program)

***********VCR Like Functions***************

9 = Advances Forward a recorded program
7 = Advances Backwards a recorded program
5 = Pauses
4 = <<
6 = >>
1 = Stop
3 = Plays
2 = Record (it brings the Recording Options Screen)

Of course, you can advance frame by frame by executing pause and then 7 or 9.

7 in keypad = While in the Guide advances the guide 24 hrs.
9 in keypad = While in the Guide goes back 24 hrs (as long as you have advance 24 hrs).

The keyboard is extremely useful when doing searches.

If anyone finds anymore, please post them.

Haven't found a mapping to get to the timer screen.

The usb mouse is not very stable and is not very useful. It is good in the guide to select programs for possible recording but it won't advance the guide to the next hour. In some screens such as the search screen, the cursor disappears from view. I thought it was going to be useful on the games, but it freezes after a few minutes of playing breakout. At this point I see no reason to connect a usb mouse. Very useless since everything you can do with the keyboard more efficiently.

P.S. if you don't have a usb keyboard, you may try to use a ps2 keyboard with a usb adapter. I had the ps2 keyboard and someone gave me a usb/ps2 adapter... This works for me.


----------



## sampatterson

Cool thread! The 721 get more versatile every day. I have a MS wireless keyboard I will try later today and see if it works...


----------



## motjes2

I have updated my post above. I found the following: all the keys for the the VCR like functions (advance forward, backward, pause, recording, etc), the key of how to bring the PVR Event Screen, the key to reboot the 721, the key to bring the system information screen, the key to recall the last channel viewed, and how to advance forward/barckward 24 hrs in the guide.


----------



## sampatterson

My Microsoft wireless keyboard works fine with the 721. Too cool!!!!


----------



## zimm0who0net

F12 when the guide is up seems to toggle between the normal PIP guide and the new "Transparent" guide. 

Hmmm. wonder if that means that pressing the "swap" button on the remote does the same thing...

....

Yep, it looks like it does. Didn't know that before...


----------



## motjes2

zimm0who0net ,

cool! great find...


----------



## FlyingDiver

Anyone have a recommendation on a wireless USB keyboard that will work from across the room (about 14 feet)?

I used to use the keyboard on my Dishplayer for entering show names for searching, and I really miss that functionality.

I do find the new keypad method a lot better than the on-screen keyboard, so it's not as bad as a DP without a keyboard.

joe


----------



## larrydj

I'd also be interested in recommendations for wireless keyboards. Currently, I built a keyboard onto my Pronto remote screen that I can use with a stylus (it does macros of the keypad method) that works pretty good for now, but typing would be easier.


----------



## Jacob S

At least we get a choice on keyboards, how about a choice on internet providers, and whats the delay? geeze.


----------



## cnsf

Anyone try a USB hub and multiple devices?


----------

